# Sony's $25,000 XBR 4K LED Ultra HDTV and tablet remote control hands-on



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: Engadget


----------



## elithawilliam123 (Dec 11, 2012)

This 84-inch LED TV from Sony is quite good. I Loved it By the way what about its reviews


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Companies always say their products are the best until all the reviews come in and say otherwise.. lol  We shall see on this one and whether the price is really worth it.


----------

